# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Λέων Τολστόι, Περί Τρέλας

## black_adder

http://s24.postimg.org/fvtytngs5/tolstoy2.jpg

Ces sont des imbéciles.

Un imbécile est avant tout

un homme qu’ on ne comprend pas.

(Πρόκειται για παράφρονες.

Παράφρων είναι ο άνθρωπος

τον οποίο οι άλλοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν.)

Ζούμε μια ζωή παράλογη, εντελώς παράλογη, εξωφρενική, κι αυτά δεν είναι μόνο λόγια, κάποιο ρητορικό σχήμα, μια υπερβολή, αλλά η απλή διαπίστωση του τι συμβαίνει. Τις προάλλες, είχα την ευκαιρία να επισκεφτώ δύο μεγάλα ιδρύματα για ψυχικά αρρώστους, κι αποκόμισα την εντύπωση ότι βρισκόμουν σε άσυλα που έχτισαν άνθρωποι ψυχικά ασθενείς, οι οποίοι χαρακτηρίζονται από μία γενικευμένη, πανδημική μορφή τρέλας, προκειμένου να περιθάλπουν ασθενείς οι οποίοι πάσχουν από διάφορες μορφές τρέλας, με συμπτώματα όμως που δεν ταιριάζουν μ’ αυτά της πανδημικής. 

Όλες αυτές οι ποικίλες μορφές τρέλας χωρίζονται σε κατηγορίες, καθώς εκείνοι που έχουν καταληφθεί απ’ την πανδημική τρέλα διακρίνουν πληθώρα από υπομορφές και υποδιαιρέσεις. Έτσι, έχουμε την ταξινόμηση των Γκυλαίν, Τσέλλερ, Γκρίζινγκερ, Κραφφτ-Έμπινγκ, Μορέλ, Μάυνερτ, Λουί, Μανιάν, Κρέπελιν, Μορσέλλι, Κλούστον, Χακ Τιούκ, Κόρσακοφ, Ιγκνάτιεφ και πολλών πολλών άλλων. 

Όλοι τους εμφανίζονται διχασμένοι, υποστηρίζοντας μάλιστα αλληλοαντικρουόμενες απόψεις. Κάθε ψυχίατρος ορίζει τις δικές του ψυχονευρώσεις, μανίες, παράνοιες και τις διάφορες vesaniae, κατανονικές και άλλες, την psychopathia degenerativa και λοιπές ψυχοπάθειες. Σε γενικές γραμμές, όπως αναφέρει στο σύγγραμμά του ένας επιστήμονας, όσον αφορά τις περισσότερες ψυχώσεις δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα το παθογνωμονικό και ανατομοπαθολογικό υπόστρωμά τους (sic), γι’ αυτό και δεν μπορεί να γίνει ακριβής ταξινόμησή τους. 

Όσο για τις υπάρχουσες ταξινομήσεις, η μόνη χρησιμότητά τους είναι να τις αποστηθίζουν οι φοιτητές και, στις εξετάσεις, ν’ απαντούν χρησιμοποιώντας τα ίδια λόγια που ακούνε και απ’ τους καθηγητές τους ούτως ώστε να πάρουν το πτυχίο τους και χάρη σ’ αυτό να διοριστούν σ’ ένα πόστο μ’ απολαβές που υπερβαίνουν 20, 30, 50 φορές τον μισθό ενός εργάτη, ο οποίος κάνει μια δουλειά αναμφίβολα ωφέλιμη για την κοινωνία.

Ουσιαστικά, υπάρχει μόνο μία σαφής και κατανοητή ταξινόμηση των ψυχικά ασθενών: αυτή με βάση την οποία τοποθετούνται στις ανάλογες πτέρυγες των νοσοκομείων και η οποία καθορίζει το είδος της μεταχείρισης που τυγχάνουν. Έτσι λοιπόν διακρίνονται στους:

α) ανήσυχους (παλιότερα ονομάζονταν βίαιοι)

β) μετρίως ανήσυχους

γ) ήσυχους

δ) υποκείμενα πειραμάτων.

Η ίδια ακριβώς ταξινόμηση ισχύει και για το τεράστιο πλήθος ανθρώπων που έχουν κυριευτεί απ’ την τρέλα του λεγόμενου πολιτισμού της εποχής μας.
*Λέων Τολστόι, Περί Τρέλας – VIII (εκδ. Ροές) – απόσπασμα*

----------


## rita-2

Κάθε ένας με την τρέλα του κι αυτός με την κορδέλα του......!!!!!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θα προτημουσα κατι που να εχει πιο αμεσο νοημα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Που να διαβασεις την ιστορια της τρελας κατα Φουκω πλευρα....

Πολυ ομορφη η λογοτεχνικη εμβολιμη αναφορα ;)

----------


## Macgyver

Ο ανθρωπος εζησε πριν 200 χρονια , που τα πραματα δεν ειχαν ξεφυγει , οποτε εκφραζει μια προσωπικη αποψη . Και τοτε η ιατρικη ητο σε εμβρυακο σταδιο . 
Ειχα διαβασει κατι που μουχε κανει εντυπωση , ' ο ανθρωπος ζει μια ζωη ηρεμης απογνωσης ' .

----------


## Constantly curious

> Ο ανθρωπος εζησε πριν 200 χρονια , που τα πραματα δεν ειχαν ξεφυγει , οποτε εκφραζει μια προσωπικη αποψη . Και τοτε η ιατρικη ητο σε εμβρυακο σταδιο . 
> Ειχα διαβασει κατι που μουχε κανει εντυπωση , ' ο ανθρωπος ζει μια ζωη ηρεμης απογνωσης ' .


Μακ, σε αυτο που γραφεις το περιεγραφε αψογα ο τσεχωφ στα κειμενα/ θεατρικα του.

----------


## Macgyver

Μπορει τοτε να τοχα διαβασει εκει .

----------


## Deleted240217a

Μια χαρά τα λέει (έλεγε) ο Τολστόι, όλοι μιλάνε για την τρέλα των "παράλογων", για την τρέλα των δήθεν λογικών θα μιλήσει κανείς;;; Εδώ κολλάει και το τραγούδι "Ανοίχτε τα τρελαδικα, να βγει ο κόσμος έξω, να δούμε αν είναι πιο τρελοί, οι μέσα απ' τους απ'έξω" και μιλάω πολύ σοβαρά.

----------


## Macgyver

Μια αποκλινουσα συμπεριφορα , δεν σε κατατασσει στους διαταραγμενους .......εφ οσον δεν βλαπτεις τον πλησιον σου , μπορεις να συμπεριφερεσαι οπως σου αρεσει , και εφ οσον δεν δηλωνεις δυστυχης , εξ αιτιας της αποκλινουσας συμπεριφορας σου , ολα ειναι οκ. , ειναι θεμα ιδιοσυγκρασιας η συμπεριφορα του εκαστοτε ατομου , οποτε μην ταμπελωνουμε ανθρωπους , ουτε εαυτους .........

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ωραια λεξη Μαγκαιβερ διαταραγμενοι. Αραγε αυτη δεν ειναι ταμπελα; Να τη βαζουμε μονο στη μειοψηφια των ανθρωπων και οι αλλοι ειναι αμοιροι ευθυνων; ΟΧΙ. Ολοι εχουν κατι λιγο πολυ, απλως καποιοι ξεσπουν στον εαυτο τους με το να αρρωσταινουν και να τα βαζουν ολα μεσα τους, και καποιοι αλλοι ειναι αραχτοι και λαιτ και η παιδευουν κοσμο η ειναι αδιαφοροι η και τα δυο και εχουν οπως λες αποκλονουσα συμπεριφορα. Τι κανει τη διαφορα αναμεσα στην δηθεν "τρελα" αυτων που εχουν αρρωστησει και στων δηθεν φυσιολογικων που συμπεριφερονται με ασχημο τροπο; Οι πρωτοι δεν δικαιολογουνται ενω οι δευτεροι ναι, σωστα;

----------

